# Silver Meteor/ 3 in a roomette



## Kris (May 11, 2017)

I have a trip booked on the silver meteor with myself and my 2 children. They allowed us to book 1 roomette for all of us. Will they allow me to keep the bunk lowered as a place for the kids to hang out? Or the bed open?

If available, would they let me upgrade to the bedroom for a lower bucket then it is on now? It is way to expensive to upgrade now.


----------



## pennyk (May 11, 2017)

I have seen the top bunk lowered during the daytime quite often (allowing children to play) on the Silver Meteor.

With regard to upgrading to a bedroom, keep checking the prices and if the price goes down from what it is now, phone Amtrak to modify your reservation. Since there are only 2 bedrooms per sleeper car, the prices tend to be fairly high.


----------



## pvd (May 11, 2017)

The family bedroom is ideal for smaller children, alas, it is non existent in viewliners, it is a superliner only iteration.


----------



## Sauve850 (May 11, 2017)

The Silver Meteor is a train that always has very high bedroom prices. Best of luck on lower rates.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 11, 2017)

There is no Family Room on the Viewliner. The kids will enjoy the upper level since there is plenty of space for them to sit up, look out the window, both lean back against the wall to play games, etc. The only time the SCA may want to make sure bedding is clean and ready for the next person, may be as you are nearing your destination if someone is boarding as you are getting off.


----------



## Kris (May 11, 2017)

Thank you for your input everyone


----------

